# Alternative to Surefire M6?



## Darkspark (Sep 17, 2008)

Alright then, i really want an M6, but just don't have that much cash right now. So...is there a "cheaper" alternative out there that puts out as much light and is still well built??
You know, something to pacify my yearnings for a kick a$$ light but won't break the bank?
All suggestions are appreciated...Thanks!

(fyi: I'm kind of a wanna be, but I've got a couple of smaller Surefires, a Fenix, and a couple of Arc's)



Don't know if i have this posted in the right place, cause i'm open to led, incan, or whatever recomendations...


----------



## metlarules (Sep 17, 2008)

Try a Magcharger with a Phillips 5761 bulb.Try the thread below
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149011


----------



## IcantC (Sep 17, 2008)

Search for ROP. It will require a Pelican bulb, a [email protected] and some batteries.

I built a ROP hi, now converted to ROP low due to runtimes and useage. It is a great light, but the M6 throws a better beam and is sturdier. It should hold you off though .


----------



## IcantC (Sep 17, 2008)

Here you go

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120462

Also check the sticky on top for threads of interest.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 17, 2008)

How about one of these by fivemega.....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200782


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 17, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Search for ROP. It will require a Pelican bulb, a [email protected] and some batteries.
> 
> I built a ROP hi, now converted to ROP low due to runtimes and useage. It is a great light, but the M6 throws a better beam and is sturdier. It should hold you off though .


 
+1 on the ROP. 

The beam isn't as pretty, but it does throw. Then get a FM 3" bezel and reflector and you may not want the M6. Also the ROP is rechargable out of the box :thumbsup:


----------



## IcantC (Sep 17, 2008)

Carpenter said:


> +1 on the ROP.
> 
> The beam isn't as pretty, but it does throw. Then get a FM 3" bezel and reflector and you may not want the M6. Also the ROP is rechargable out of the box :thumbsup:


 

True that and you can run off regular rechargeable AA's. I use Eneloops for mine with a fivemega battery holder in a 2D mag.

Trust me when you first fire up the ROP outdoors, your face will look something like this .

I have a 2D P7 modded [email protected] for long runtimes for outdoor use, but I love my M6 the most! I also have it running on 3x17670s so use it to my hearts content for free(well not really haha).


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 17, 2008)

If you want a light that is on par with the M6 but don't want to spend that much then stroll on overt to Pacfic Tactical Solutions and take a hard look at the M100 Rattlesnake with the 2.5 inch head or the M90 Rattlesnake with the 380 lumen output bulb from the Lumens factory. The body uses two 18650 rechargeables or 4 cr123 primaries. I have both and can tell you the build quality and beam output on these light is superb. A freind of mine was over yesterday that has an M4 and an M6 and feels the lights I have on very much on par with Surefire in build quality. I have a M4 from Surefire and I have to agree with him. The Wolf Eyes products are truly great lights at good prices. Plus the versatility of being able to use rechargeables or primaries is a great feature as well.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolf-Eyes M90 13V system is a lot cheaper than an M6.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 17, 2008)

mdocod said:


> Wolf-Eyes M90 13V system is a lot cheaper than an M6.


The *Wolf-Eyes M300 Lion* is a great option as well. Not as bright as the MN21, but it's free lumens with a long and continuous runtime (for a powerful incan, that is).

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-20-73-6230


----------



## gallagho (Sep 18, 2008)

Another good bang per buck options is the Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon Flashlight for $25.66. You could then add a Lumen factory HO-R5 when funds permit.


----------



## Glen C (Sep 18, 2008)

+1 for the Wolf-Eyes M90 13V and Lumens Factory EO13


----------



## paulr (Sep 18, 2008)

If you just want a super powerful light, there are a lot of them, several good suggestions have been made. If you want an M6, then buy an M6, there are no substitutes. js had a wonderful post about this a while back, maybe someone can link it.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 18, 2008)

you know if you are patient and diligent in hunting one down you can find one for under 300 bucks. There was one on the Marketplace for only 175 but it doesnt come with bulb nor battery holder. but still a great price for a great light.

I lucked out and found mine on clearance at a local sporting goods store called Cabela's. Only 270.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 18, 2008)

Darkspark said:


> Alright then, i really want an M6, but just don't have that much cash right now. So...is there a "cheaper" alternative out there that puts out as much light and is still well built??
> You know, something to pacify my yearnings for a kick a$$ light but won't break the bank?
> All suggestions are appreciated...Thanks!



Firstly, do you want to run the light on primary cells or rechargeables, this will make a difference to the choices....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 18, 2008)

gallagho said:


> Another good bang per buck options is the Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon Flashlight for $25.66. You could then add a Lumen factory HO-R5 when funds permit.


He'll need high-quality batteries to run the HO-5R though.


----------



## Taboot (Sep 18, 2008)

Glen C said:


> +1 for the Wolf-Eyes M90 13V and Lumens Factory EO13



+1 - It's not quite as bright as the MN21, but it's definitely in the same ballpark, and rechargeable with this setup!

I use it more than my M6.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 18, 2008)

The only drawback about the M90 13V with the extensors is size. It becomes a huge pole of thin metal. I much prefer the 3x18650 side-by-side format such as in the M300 Lion.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only drawback about the M90 13V with the extensors is size. It becomes a huge pole of thin metal. I much prefer the 3x18650 side-by-side format such as in the M300 Lion.


It's not so bad if you use the short WE extender tube, which allows you to use 3x 18500 instead of 3x 18650. That makes it about the same length as an M4.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a fan of the 18650 and so I also prefer the M300. It's compact with a lot of run-time.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 21, 2008)

If you want more output than the M6 then get the rechargeable setup from Mike at PTS and he'll put in the 380 Lumens Factory bulb as an upgrade. Want even more? then put in the 450 Lumens Factory bulb with the 2 -18650s and the results will speak for themselves. This is now my favorite go to Incan light. My friend who has the M6 and the M4 just had me order this exact same set up with the 450 LF bulb because he was so impressed by it. Its a superb light that is very well made.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob, neither of those is as bright as an M6 HOLA (MN21).


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Bob, neither of those is as bright as an M6 HOLA (MN21).


 
He might be confusing emitter lumens with out-the-front lumens.

An M90 Rattlesnake from Wolf-Eyes with the Lumens factory 13v. lamp, rated at 700 lumens, will put out about 450 lumens. The 3x18650 extender is a bit long. But the 2x18500 extender is not bad in terms of added length. 

Still not as bright as an M6 with the HOLA. But it comes close, at a lower price; and Wolf-Eyes even makes an inexpensive holster for it.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 22, 2008)

I am using the 9 volt LF 450 lumens D36 module and I have the M4 with the mn61 lamp on primaries which can also be used in the M6 and the WE is brighter than the mn61 in the M4. It may not be brighter than the mn21 but I don't have one to compare. Either way the the Rattlesnake is one heck of a light and is very durable for far less cost which I believe is the point of this whole thread. I also have the M100 Rattlesnake with the 2.5 inch turbo head and I have a 9 volt 630 lumens lamp coming in from Lumens Factory for that, so when I get a chance to compare that against a M6 that a friend of mine has we'll see how that stacks up.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> the Rattlesnake is one heck of a light and is very durable for far less cost which I believe is the point of this whole thread.


I agree 100% - it's a superb light, especially with 3x 18500 / 18650 and the EO-13. Excellent value for $.


----------



## Taboot (Sep 22, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> I am using the 9 volt LF 450 lumens D36 module and I have the M4 with the mn61 lamp on primaries which can also be used in the M6 and the WE is brighter than the mn61 in the M4. It may not be brighter than the mn21 but I don't have one to compare. Either way the the Rattlesnake is one heck of a light and is very durable for far less cost which I believe is the point of this whole thread. I also have the M100 Rattlesnake with the 2.5 inch turbo head and I have a 9 volt 630 lumens lamp coming in from Lumens Factory for that, so when I get a chance to compare that against a M6 that a friend of mine has we'll see how that stacks up.



To my eyes, the 3x18650 / EO-13 is 75-80% as bright as the MN21 on fresh CR123s. The MN21 throws better too as a result of the bigger/better(?) reflector. However, given that it cost less than half as much and it's rechargeable, the Rattlesnake with this setup compares favorably.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 22, 2008)

I have two more Rattlesnakes coming in, One for my friend with the M6 and another for me to try out Lumen Factorys new R2 Led Module For the Rattlesnake with the warm white tint to see what thats like. 
Its a rough job playing around with all these lights but hey, somebodys got to do it.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 22, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> I also have the M100 Rattlesnake with the 2.5 inch turbo head and I have a 9 volt 630 lumens lamp coming in from Lumens Factory for that, so when I get a chance to compare that against a M6 that a friend of mine has we'll see how that stacks up.



I did not know that LF was making lamps for the WE M100 Rattlesnake, anymore information please?.....thanks.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Sep 22, 2008)

cernobila said:


> I did not know that LF was making lamps for the WE M100 Rattlesnake, anymore information please?.....thanks.


 I'll let you know after I get the bulb in if it will work or not. I may have to do some modification to make it work. I'll let you know.


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 22, 2008)

Rather than buying something else, just start saving up for the SF M6.


----------



## divine (Sep 22, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> Lumen Factorys new R2 Led Module For the Rattlesnake with the warm white tint to see what thats like.


I didn't know they were out yet, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 22, 2008)

jumpstat said:


> Rather than buying something else, just start saving up for the SF M6.



Still dont know if he wants to use primary cells or rechargeables......? this will make a difference to the choices.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 23, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Still dont know if he wants to use primary cells or rechargeables......? this will make a difference to the choices.


There are plenty of excellent rechargeable solutions for the M6.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 23, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> There are plenty of excellent rechargeable solutions for the M6.



Yes I know, but this would be an added cost to take into consideration, whereas some lights are already set-up for rechargeables from the word go.


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 23, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Yes I know, but this would be an added cost to take into consideration, whereas some lights are already set-up for rechargeables from the word go.


But those other setups _*is not a SF M6*_


----------



## LukeA (Sep 23, 2008)

jumpstat said:


> But those other setups _*is not a SF M6*_



Title of thread is "Alternative to Surefire M6?".


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 23, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Title of thread is "Alternative to Surefire M6?".


Yes you are right....got carried away for a minute. :candle:


----------



## sb_pete (Sep 23, 2008)

ummmmmmmmm MAG85 anyone? sheesh...

Fivemega 3x17670 mag body for something about the same size,

Or go with a classic 3D mag body running 9x NiMh AA for ~40min runtime and brighter than an M6

Much nicer beam than ROP or Phillips 5761, runs cooler too (well mine projects more heat outward anyway, whereas the ROP and 5761 I have heat the heck out of the head).

-Pete


----------



## mac66 (Sep 24, 2008)

Look at the Ultrafire lights. They are really well made lights and very bright.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 24, 2008)

sb_pete said:


> Fivemega 3x17670 mag body for something about the same size,
> -Pete



As I said before, something very similar to the M6 in shape and size but a lot cheaper......how about the 3x 17670 Prince.....third picture down....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200782


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2008)

mac66 said:


> Look at the Ultrafire lights. They are really well made lights and very bright.


 
Very bright?.... Yes, no doubt.

Well made?..... Not even close.

Ultrafire, like all of the Made in China brands that end with the word "fire," are bright as Hell. They're also cheap, in terms of price; at the expense of quality. (Raidfire being the exception to that rule).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2008)

I looked for something else but couldn't find the quality I wanted and just decided to watch the Marketplace for a good deal on the real thing. My M6 was $250 and it was in perfect condition. Patience pays off!


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 24, 2008)

Geez, thanks for all the input guys!:twothumbs I'm leaning toward a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake m90x with a Lf ho 550 lum bulb (360 otf??). Won't see much regular, or a ton of use so i'm not really concerned about rechargability. So, is this a decent choice??

...and out of curiosity where would a surefire 9p with the p91 or a ho Lf bulb rate in all of this?? I've had this one in the back of my mind for a long time too?? Surely this would not put out as much light as the afore mentioned WE...:thinking:...


----------



## cernobila (Sep 24, 2008)

Darkspark said:


> Geez, thanks for all the input guys!:twothumbs I'm leaning toward a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake m90x with a Lf ho 550 lum bulb (360 otf??). Won't see much regular, or a ton of use so i'm not really concerned about rechargability. So, is this a decent choice??
> 
> ...and out of curiosity where would a surefire 9p with the p91 or a ho Lf bulb rate in all of this?? I've had this one in the back of my mind for a long time too?? Surely this would not put out as much light as the afore mentioned WE...:thinking:...



I have the Leef body with a P91 and the Rattlesnake M90 with EO-9L. The HO-12 is brighter than both of the P91 and EO-9L. The Rattlesnake is a solid reliable light that can be used with many WE Lego parts and is well supported by LF with their selection of Incan and now LED D36 lamps......cant go wrong really......


----------



## wquiles (Sep 26, 2008)

jumpstat said:


> Rather than buying something else, just start saving up for the SF M6.



So true ... perhaps the best advice ever as it relates to incandescent lights ...


If still looking for an "alternative", how about the TigerLight?:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122677

Will


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've searched high and low and could not find any that compares to the M6 in terms of build quality, reliability, versatility and power. 

Sure there are some that are cheaper and brighter, but not brighter and beautifully machined and rugged as the Surefire M6.

Drop an M6 along with the other lights in its category and you'll see why the others simply cannot stand up to it.


----------

